# Frozen cube with variety of foods enough for fish?



## claw_atticas (Apr 19, 2008)

I currently have 2 pacific cleaner shrimp, a longnose butterflyfish, hawkfish, coral beauty angelfish, and 2 clownfish. At my LFS, there were about 20 different types of frozen cubes... I read the diets of each of my fish, and found mysis shrimp and meaty foods to be in all the diets, so the Butterfly and Angelfish mix seems to work. 
The ingredients are Artemia franciscana, mysis, krill, mussel, squid, spinach, sponge, Spirulina algae, menhaden oil, sodium alginate, vitamin premix: wheat flour, vitamin A acetate, cholecalciferol (source of vitamin D3), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, inositol, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, betaine, d-alpha mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E).
This also seems to account for the variety required in a fish's diet... Should I get other brands of food?


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

You know the ingredients but do you know the percentage of each? I would think it's still best to vary it up a little.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

You could always try making your own food as well. Buy the seperate ingredients that fits your tanks needs, mix some up, keep some seperate, voila, variety. Besides, it's really gross, and in this hobby, gross is usually where the fun is at. 

Try www.drsfostersmith.com for good prices on frozen food.


----------

